# Two Arrested for Counterfeiting after Investigation by Acushnet Company and Cleveland



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

Two Arrested for Counterfeiting after Investigation by Acushnet Company and Cleveland Golf


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

That's always good to see, but I suspect it's just a drop in the bucket. There was an article in one of the monthly golf magazines within the past year. It highlighted how the legitimate clubhead manufactorers in Asia were fighting theft by their own workers who would steal a clubhead here and there, assemble a set and sell it in an open market, grabbing people on the street and asking if they wanted a new set of irons below cost.

I once had a buyer ask me for a serial number on a set of Cleveland irons I listed on ebay. I couldn't find a serial number, so I called Cleveland customer service, only to be told Cleveland doesn't actually put a serial number on their clubs. Instead, they have certain little identifying marks in the logo and writing of each club that would allow them to know if it was real or fake. They mentioned a couple things to me and I was satisfied that what I had were real, but that's not to say a real set might not be "cloned" to include those identifiers.

Honestly, I don't see this problem going away any time soon.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

I did not know that about the Cleveland clubs I wonder if they have since changed that in the new line ups.


----------

